# My Delrosi flower again after 15 years



## tomBEE (Oct 31, 2013)

*My Delrosi flower again after 15 years (new photo at #60)*

It had 1 to 2 growth with 1 flower spike when I received it 15 years ago. After flowering, it rapidly developed into 4-5 growth in about 2-3 years. However, it did not flower again no matter what methods I had tried in this 15-year period. Recently it has 6 growth, and I saw something different (and surprising) ......


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 31, 2013)

you have way more patience than I do.
Good luck.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2013)

Brother, I know what you mean. I have a few hybrids like that. Welcome to the forum from NYC. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 31, 2013)

Congrats!!! :clap::clap::clap:
tomBEE you've got the wrong screen name, should be PatientSt.Tom!
My fingers are crossed, keep us posted!
Welcome to ST, tell us more about yourself!


----------



## Trithor (Oct 31, 2013)

Awesome patience!


----------



## eggshells (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow 15 years!! Cannot wait to see it. Looks like its going to have two flowers. Perhaps 3 if lucky.


----------



## emydura (Oct 31, 2013)

Congrats. Look forward to seeing a photo of it in flower. You are not alone in having trouble in flowering this hybrid. Fortunately for me my two clones flower very easily.

Welcome to SlipperTalk.


----------



## Justin (Oct 31, 2013)

Congrats. I have a couple big plants with multiple mature growths in 5" pots. I even had to divide one it was getting so big. I have grown them for 6 years. They haven't bloomed yet but I am patient...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 31, 2013)

15 years?! You have more patience than I!


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 1, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> you have way more patience than I do.
> Good luck.



Thanks! I am actually not that patient but I cannot find any reason to discard it. Hope it opens finally.


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 1, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Brother, I know what you mean. I have a few hybrids like that. Welcome to the forum from NYC. Good luck and keep us posted.



Thanks! Sure will post it when (and if) it really opens......


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 1, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> Congrats!!! :clap::clap::clap:
> tomBEE you've got the wrong screen name, should be PatientSt.Tom!
> My fingers are crossed, keep us posted!
> Welcome to ST, tell us more about yourself!



Thanks for your blessing! Here is in Hongkong. I keep my orchids in a small open space, without green-house at any ytime of the year. That's why I can only keep one clone for each species/hybrid and that's also why I didn't buy another Delrosi that is easier to bloom again.....


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 1, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Awesome patience!



Not really. Just could not find any reason to discard it......


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 1, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Wow 15 years!! Cannot wait to see it. Looks like its going to have two flowers. Perhaps 3 if lucky.



The spike is longer now and it should be 2. Thanks for watching!


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 1, 2013)

emydura said:


> Congrats. Look forward to seeing a photo of it in flower. You are not alone in having trouble in flowering this hybrid. Fortunately for me my two clones flower very easily.
> 
> Welcome to SlipperTalk.



Jealous on yours! Sure will post it later.


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 1, 2013)

Justin said:


> Congrats. I have a couple big plants with multiple mature growths in 5" pots. I even had to divide one it was getting so big. I have grown them for 6 years. They haven't bloomed yet but I am patient...



Lol...... Wish you having it bloom very soon! Good luck! :wink:


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 1, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> 15 years?! You have more patience than I!



Yes, it is 15. Not really patient am I but find no reason to discard it!


----------



## atlantis (Nov 1, 2013)

You deserve at least 15 flowers for your patience!!

Congrats! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Clark (Nov 1, 2013)

Cheers!
And good luck with it.


----------



## Dido (Nov 1, 2013)

HI and welcoem cross my fingers for you. 
You are better then me, as one of mine is from 02 out of flask and did not flower till now, but it still has only 1 growth


----------



## Amadeus (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## eggshells (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 1, 2013)

you guys!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2013)

Too funny!!!


----------



## Trithor (Nov 2, 2013)

:rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 2, 2013)

:clap::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 2, 2013)

Clark said:


> Cheers!
> And good luck with it.



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 2, 2013)

Clark said:


> Cheers!
> And good luck with it.


Too Funny Clark! Love the bum on the couch!
Nice job TB!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow, I was waiting for mine to bloom already 5 years, so 10 more to go  !! Good luck with your blooming!! Jean


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 8, 2013)

atlantis said:


> You deserve at least 15 flowers for your patience!!
> 
> Congrats! :clap::clap::clap:



Thanks for your encouragement, but there are only two flowers. Will post it when I have got back my camera.


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 8, 2013)

Clark said:


> Cheers!
> And good luck with it.



Thanks! The flower has opened and I will post it.


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 8, 2013)

Dido said:


> HI and welcoem cross my fingers for you.
> You are better then me, as one of mine is from 02 out of flask and did not flower till now, but it still has only 1 growth



Thanks for your blessing! May I also bless for yours!


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 8, 2013)

Amadeus said:


>



Sorry for having you wait. Will post it soon.


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 8, 2013)

eggshells said:


>



Sorry for having you wait. Will post it soon.


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 8, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Too Funny Clark! Love the bum on the couch!
> Nice job TB!



Thanks for watching!


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 8, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> Wow, I was waiting for mine to bloom already 5 years, so 10 more to go  !! Good luck with your blooming!! Jean



My environment is not good enough, so it takes 15 years. Wish yours blooming in the coming year, if not this!


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 8, 2013)

It opens finally......


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 8, 2013)

Very nice!!! Congrats!


----------



## Trithor (Nov 8, 2013)

Well bloomed, congratulations!


----------



## Justin (Nov 8, 2013)

that's a very nice one! worth the wait! hopefully the next flower will not take as long.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice view on the background


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats! Looks like a nice blooming.


----------



## rangiku (Nov 8, 2013)

Congratulations on blooming this beauty. Lovely background.


----------



## Amadeus (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd be really happy with that, I'd look great on my coffee table. And your background is fantastic.


----------



## Clark (Nov 9, 2013)

Sweet! 
Lovely background.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 10, 2013)

That's a reasonable outcome.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 10, 2013)

Beautiful! And nice big clump.. I'm sure it will give you more spikes from now on...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 10, 2013)

Lovely flower!


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 13, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Very nice!!! Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 13, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Well bloomed, congratulations!



Thanks!


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 13, 2013)

Justin said:


> that's a very nice one! worth the wait! hopefully the next flower will not take as long.



lol, time can tell......


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 13, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Nice view on the background



lol...... Thanks, but please focus on the ugly flower.


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 13, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Congrats! Looks like a nice blooming.



Thanks, but not really so. Will post an update.


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 13, 2013)

rangiku said:


> Congratulations on blooming this beauty. Lovely background.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 13, 2013)

Amadeus said:


> I'd be really happy with that, I'd look great on my coffee table. And your background is fantastic.



Thanks for watching!


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 13, 2013)

Clark said:


> Sweet!
> Lovely background.



Thanks for watching!


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 13, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> That's a reasonable outcome.



Not looking so good in fact. Thanks for watching!


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 13, 2013)

paphioboy said:


> Beautiful! And nice big clump.. I'm sure it will give you more spikes from now on...



I hope so!


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 13, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Lovely flower!



Yes, though not so beautiful.


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 13, 2013)

The flower is getting bigger recently......


----------



## Dido (Nov 13, 2013)

It look great, so why you are not happy. 

If you dont like it, i could give it a new home .....


----------



## tomBEE (Nov 14, 2013)

Dido said:


> It look great, so why you are not happy.
> 
> If you dont like it, i could give it a new home .....



Thank you for your comment and sorry to have mis-led you my feeling. In fact, I am extremely excited and happy to have this clone flower again after 15 years, that is why I post it here!

Nevertheless, to be frank, this clone has the following drawbacks:
1) Too difficult to flower :rollhappy:
2) Size of flower, DS, LP and pouch relatively small
3) Colour of flower not satuated and pure (with green patch)
4) Most importantly IMO, veins not clear and spacings not even

Having said that, I still love my Delrosi.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 14, 2013)

tomBEE said:


> Thank you for your comment and sorry to have mis-led you my feeling. In fact, I am extremely excited and happy to have this clone flower again after 15 years, that is why I post it here!
> 
> Nevertheless, to be frank, this clone has the following drawbacks:
> 1) Too difficult to flower :rollhappy:
> ...



Maybe there's one good thing- it's resistant to rot? The two I've had have both rotted away...


----------

